# UKBFF EAST COAST AT LEICESTER 06/09/09



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Anyone here doing the above show tomorrow?


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Okay, i'll start.....Me.... :tongue:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

good luck mate, look forward to some pics of you and a trophy#!!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

miles2345 said:


> good luck mate, look forward to some pics of you and a trophy#!!


Phew,,,,saw you had put an entry on here and thought " OH KNOW MILES HAS DECIDED TO KICK MY BUTT " ( its not very well either, butt that's another storey ).

Seriously though, cheers Miles, i'll be keeping my fingers crossed and can only do what i can i guess... :tongue:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

its not about fingers crossed mate, its about all the fcuking hard work youve put in to get where you are tonight and you deserve to be there so enjoy it and come away with a qualification!!!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Count on it mate, whats done is done, tonights its about relaxing and eating and maybe some dry wine, lol... :tongue:

I'll be posting the result after my 4hr drive back before i hit the pit.....


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm doing it...what class you in Brabus? good luck and I'll see you there..


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Dare i say the heavy weights mate...what about you?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

All the best for tomorrow mate.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Good luck Mike and Barabus.

Mike you better get pics taken mate. This has been a long road for you mate

Cheers for sending Mezza back


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

:thumbup1:

gd luck mate pics pics


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

good luck hope you do well, how do you feel for it?


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

BRABUS said:


> Dare i say the heavy weights mate...what about you?


Im in the ickle boys class :laugh: Int U80kg lol Its my first show so I'm sure it'll be a learning experience!

Should be all set to go now...how you feeling/looking? Good luck


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> Good luck Mike and Barabus.
> 
> Mike you better get pics taken mate. This has been a long road for you mate
> 
> Cheers for sending Mezza back


Took some pics after carbing up Friday...I'll email em over if you wanna see. Am gunna get some contest fotos from Alex Mac after the show so that'll be cool.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

pea head said:


> All the best for tomorrow mate.


Cheers D. After the week ive had, i'll need some luck to be fair. But hey whats done is done eh, let the day begin


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

MikeS said:


> Took some pics after carbing up Friday...I'll email em over if you wanna see. Am gunna get some contest fotos from Alex Mac after the show so that'll be cool.


Post them mate, it'll be good for feed back. Never mind saying the little boys, its all relative to many factors and those up against you will be the same class. Good luck and be sure you coe up and introduce yourself eh, yoy may have to come up and shake me by the shoulders though to get me out my trance.... :tongue:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

OK boys! Give it your all tomorow.

Mart, Amy, Natalie and I will be journeying up to see you all!


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

BRABUS said:


> Post them mate, it'll be good for feed back. Never mind saying the little boys, its all relative to many factors and those up against you will be the same class. Good luck and be sure you coe up and introduce yourself eh, yoy may have to come up and shake me by the shoulders though to get me out my trance.... :tongue:


My avi is me 10-12 weeks out..as you say whats done is done now..Im ready to rock n roll and have fun!!! I'll say hi if i figure out who you are lol I'll be eating white chocolate oreos :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck to you all, hope you do well :thumbup1:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Prodiver said:


> OK boys! Give it your all tomorow.
> 
> Mart, Amy, Natalie and I will be journeying up to see you all!


Cheers Prodiver, your a legend and it'll be good to meet you... Look out for me bud, i'll be the fat one tanned up and looking all confused... :lol:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good luck lads.

Brabus,

Hopefully see you at the finals mate. Relax and win easy.

And good luck to the Emporium boys Glenn and Mitch.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Well its the morning ( and hmm what to eat eh ). So good luck to all those entering and for those who know someone entering.. :thumb:


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

good look m8


----------



## hinchi (Jul 2, 2009)

good luck lads


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

good luck cant wait to see the pics.......


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Good luck everyone, enjoy it!! If you know uve left nothing in the tank then u should qalk off that stage feeling proud of what uve achieved whatever happens!!!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

miles2345 said:


> Good luck everyone, enjoy it!! If you know uve left nothing in the tank then u should qalk off that stage feeling proud of what uve achieved whatever happens!!!


Your right Miles, and it'll be even sweeter after the week ive had thats for sure..

For some reason for me, it all starts from last night, the eating things and drinking things different thinking it'll make a positive difference. Wake and do much the same and wonder what to eat as the day goes and then wonder should i of eaten this that and the other and then think has it made a difference? lol....What a mare eh.... :tongue:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck lads,

brabus enjoy the jelly


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

MikeS said:


> Took some pics after carbing up Friday...I'll email em over if you wanna see. Am gunna get some contest fotos from Alex Mac after the show so that'll be cool.


Yes mate be good to see both:thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Best of luck guys


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck both!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Well Done to Mitch Evans in the Jrs. And Glen Casey in the U80s.

Both got Brits invites. Emporium does it again


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Any news on Brabus yet buddy?


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Well done to Riccardo Correia who won the Middleweights - looked excellent and will be going onto big things. I'll get a pic


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

PRL said:


> Well Done to Mitch Evans in the Jrs. And Glen Casey in the U80s.
> 
> Both got Brits invites. Emporium does it again


Looks like i'll be joining them as i got a 1st place invite too..


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

NICE!!!

Well done mate. You stuck with the prep when it was really tough at the end, dug in deep and got your reward.

Well done buddy


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

any news on Mike?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

well done mate... heard good things on how you were looking! so must have been good


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well done everyone, but we do need to see some pics!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats guys, top job!  Pics!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

leeb said:


> well done mate... heard good things on how you were looking! so must have been good


Hey you'll have to let me know as i didnt get a chance for any feedback with being on at the end and then more or less thrown out, lol.... :tongue:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Britbb said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> Well done mate. You stuck with the prep when it was really tough at the end, dug in deep and got your reward.
> 
> Well done buddy





leeb said:


> well done mate... heard good things on how you were looking! so must have been good





miles2345 said:


> Well done everyone, but we do need to see some pics!!





defdaz said:


> Congrats guys, top job!  Pics!


Cheers fella's. Got 5 weeks to be 100% and hopefully make some positive changes somehow!!!! :thumb:


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i meant from morgan and oz mate!


----------



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

Bang on yesterday mate for your qualifier mate. you know what you need to do, and keep it tight as a drum and you will do yourself proud.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

leeb said:


> i meant from morgan and oz mate!


Hahahaha, well i weighed in 4kg heavier than last year. And you know Ian, he tells you how it is. Infact i heard he was praising things about me to others when i wasnt there,lol....which is an opportunity for him not to, hahaha:tongue:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Brabus....how did the jam go....i take it you find it worked well then mate?


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

martin said:


> Bang on yesterday mate for your qualifier mate. you know what you need to do, and keep it tight as a drum and you will do yourself proud.


Marti mate, cheers.. I can't thank you enough for your support yesterday. A big big thankyou. You made the whole day easier for me, i owe you.

The plans are in the making for the next 5 weeks so lets see what i can do to make things better eh!!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Looks like i'll be joining them as i got a 1st place invite too..


Congrats mate - top work! especially after the week you had.

got any pics? LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

BRABUS said:


> Marti mate, cheers.. I can't thank you enough for your support yesterday. A big big thankyou. You made the whole day easier for me, i owe you.
> 
> The plans are in the making for the next 5 weeks so lets see what i can do to make things better eh!!


no problem mate, thourougly enjoyed myself. eyeing up that show myself for next year if you fancy a return trip


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Cheers Prodiver, your a legend and it'll be good to meet you... Look out for me bud, i'll be the fat one tanned up and looking all confused... :lol:


See, you confused me being so tall and slim! :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Hey you'll have to let me know as i didnt get a chance for any feedback with being on at the end and then more or less thrown out, lol.... :tongue:


Congrats on the 1st and Invite, Darren. You looked excellent.

Sorry we didn't get to continue out chat after, but as you say everyone semed to disappear rather quick!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

martin said:


> Bang on yesterday mate for your qualifier mate. you know what you need to do, and keep it tight as a drum and you will do yourself proud.


Hi! Big Lad Martin!  Great to meet you yesterday!


----------



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

yeah it was nice catching up briefly, and sharing a bit of knowledge with us, and no doubt will catch up again at future shows.


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

Is this the show run by Sugar?. Knew him from the past, top bloke.


----------



## Jack 17 (Sep 6, 2009)

Well done everyone!

Any pictures?


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

nolotil said:


> Is this the show run by Sugar?. Knew him from the past, top bloke.


It certainly is...


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratz Brabus nice one and good luck for 5 weeks time


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

pea head said:


> Brabus....how did the jam go....i take it you find it worked well then mate?


Mate i didnt enjoy it whatsoever. The 1st lot was fine but come the 2nd meal i just started to feel sick. 3rd was a right struggle and truth be known i didnt really notice much difference.

Come morning i felt the same, so the rest of the dayi snacked on the odd rice cake or two till late afternoon.

I had some turkeyand a bight of a chemical flapjack downed by a big swig of liquid fury. An hour or so later was when i started noticing an improvement in fullness and vascularity.

Now get this after the show i drank 2 litres of water a can of red bull and a bottle of gatorade withing an 1 1/2 or so on the drive home. After about 2 1/2hrs i had a coffee and a large ham and cheese baguette id prepared. 2hrs later at home, i couldnt believe the vascularity and fullness i appeared to have...certainly seemed more than the whole day...

This ive noticed is the same when ive had pizza or steak and egg etc. Im wondering if its the fats that do it for me????????????


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

brabus i read over on intense muscle and theirs a couple of lads their believe in having steak and eggs morning of a show as they believe the fats cause the vascularity for them without the bloat etc from having carbs instead. just a thought. were all different mate and that might be what works for you.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive always had a fry up in the morning of a show


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Physique of the show for me was the middleweight winner.

Classy and one to watch at the finals.

I did the show report for the Beef but how much Alex will leave in is open to debate!!

Praise where appropriate and honesty when needed.

Well done to everyone who competed, its was a very enjoyable show indeed.

Also well done to my guys in the inters under 90's getting 1st and 2nd.

J


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah James i have to agree, he'l definately be in the mix!

I thoroughly enjoyed the show and catching up with friends. Had a great weekend!

Head down now!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Ricardo, who won the middleweights, had a photoshoot for MT with Fivos today, I'll post a pic next week on UKM


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

steveg said:


> yeah James i have to agree, he'l definately be in the mix!
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed the show and catching up with friends. Had a great weekend!
> 
> Head down now!


Hi Steve,

Good to meet you on sunday. Best wishes for the rest of your prep.

J


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks mate, see you at the brits!!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> brabus i read over on intense muscle and theirs a couple of lads their believe in having steak and eggs morning of a show as they believe the fats cause the vascularity for them without the bloat etc from having carbs instead. just a thought. were all different mate and that might be what works for you.


I think it could be as im not big into carbs. It has been discussed and a 4am feed has been mentioned of a food of my choice.... :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha bet you were chuffed when that was said.


----------

